# The Money Fix / Working in Portugal



## marc_dekens (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi there,

I noticed that there are a lot of subthreads going on about money, not having it and trying to earn it. Some months ago I saw the documentary "The Money Fix" on the Internet. You can find it here: (Video: THE MONEY FIX | The Money Fix: A documentary film about our economy). It is about our banking system and the way our money system is designed (and apparently fails to do its job). The remark that struck me most is that we have everything in place (lots of work to be done, enough people willing to work, enough material to work with), but we act as if in some part of our global village, some groups of people have used all the inches. And now we cannot go on. 

Money is just a means to measure. And when some group of people (bankers perhaps?) try to convince us that they cannot measure anymore because they ran out of trust or luck or whatever reason they concockted, why should that be our problem? 

I know that I have time left, in which I can do something for someone that I trust. When you think I am a nice guy, you would ask me to help you, won't you? Why not exchange inches (or time ticks or whatever) and skip the hole problem with Euros? It's just paper.

On the 10th of April (which is next weekend in my schedule) there is in Pombal the first Transition Town gathering in the aula at the Credito Agricola. You can subscribe at the Permacultura Portugal website (Colóquio: "Transição para uma Economia e Cultura Pós-carbono" - Permacultura Portugal). And look at the Welcome | Transition Network for the British original that started in 2005 or so. 

I'll be there. And I'll be interested to talk about complementary currencies as the subject is called as well. There got to be a solution to this mess, that nobody choses to be in. Let's create (or find out where they have hidden) those inches. When you can't be there enjoy: the sun. I'll be back later.

Kind regards,

Marc Dekens



_Life is too short to sweat small stuff. In the end it is all small stuff._


----------

